# Fishermen wanted



## Fishmancharmerh (Jul 2, 2013)

Looking for some new fishing buddies as my good friend Submariner Ed has now become a crappie fisherman:001_huh: out of Kentucky, I fish out of Orange Beach on a 26 ft Glacier Bay Cat at Sportsman marina mostly fish these days Deep Drop as I like to bring home what I catch but willing to fish for scamp and other fish also try to go on very calm days not always able to do that but try most trips are only 1 or 2 days notice due to weather forecast also willing to fish on your boat I have a FL license , older guy so can go most anytime, after we get in some clean fish some clean boat all fish and expenses are equally split.

Thanks Bruce


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I would like to ad my name to that I can be ready to go at short time. I have fished offshore for a number of years and happy to help with anything you ask. I am a older 62 dont get sick. I do not have but some light weight fishing but willing to learn. I have a 18ft seapro and can take it anytime you want to fish inshore. Let me know.
I live in Daphne Al.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello Bruce, even out of towners like me were sorry to see Ed move. I fished with him a few times while there on vacation. We was very hospitable and would give you the shirt off his back. I'm sure he'll be missed by all. I may have to go north now to pay him a visit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I am interested i work 28 days on 28 off. Very experienced in our fishery for being 27 and a hard worker and excellent boat washer haha. Have a 24 hydrasport that is on the market right now as i am looking to upgrade. I am a licensed captain with my 50 ton masters and have been dieing to learn about deep dropping ( pretty much the only fishing i have no experience in) have all my own gear also.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Fishmancharmerh said:


> Looking for some new fishing buddies as my good friend Submariner Ed has now become a crappie fisherman:001_huh: out of Kentucky, I fish out of Orange Beach on a 26 ft Glacier Bay Cat at Sportsman marina mostly fish these days Deep Drop as I like to bring home what I catch but willing to fish for scamp and other fish also try to go on very calm days not always able to do that but try most trips are only 1 or 2 days notice due to weather forecast also willing to fish on your boat I have a FL license , older guy so can go most anytime, after we get in some clean fish some clean boat all fish and expenses are equally split.
> 
> Thanks Bruce


Bruce. Ryan of "Ryan&CodyD" will teach you stuff while you teach him stuff. He will be your new best fishing buddy!


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Fished with this fellow one time a couple years ago... he knows where the fish are.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, bruce,
just talked to ed the other day. he said he and judy were settling in but haven't unpacked everything yet. if they can't find something, they just go and buy it and then find what they needed in an unpacked box. lol. i said we would call if he wanted to go on a trip and he said no, just too far to drive for a fishing trip. he's going to stick to hunting on his "plantation" in booneville. 

jack


----------



## Fishmancharmerh (Jul 2, 2013)

*Need phone number*



daniel9829 said:


> I would like to ad my name to that I can be ready to go at short time. I have fished offshore for a number of years and happy to help with anything you ask. I am a older 62 dont get sick. I do not have but some light weight fishing but willing to learn. I have a 18ft seapro and can take it anytime you want to fish inshore. Let me know.
> I live in Daphne Al.


Please leave your phone number Thanks


----------



## Fishmancharmerh (Jul 2, 2013)

cody&ryand said:


> I am interested i work 28 days on 28 off. Very experienced in our fishery for being 27 and a hard worker and excellent boat washer haha. Have a 24 hydrasport that is on the market right now as i am looking to upgrade. I am a licensed captain with my 50 ton masters and have been dieing to learn about deep dropping ( pretty much the only fishing i have no experience in) have all my own gear also.


Please send me your phone number, thanks


----------



## Fishmancharmerh (Jul 2, 2013)

cody&ryand said:


> I am interested i work 28 days on 28 off. Very experienced in our fishery for being 27 and a hard worker and excellent boat washer haha. Have a 24 hydrasport that is on the market right now as i am looking to upgrade. I am a licensed captain with my 50 ton masters and have been dieing to learn about deep dropping ( pretty much the only fishing i have no experience in) have all my own gear also.


Not sure if I sent you this already but if not please leave your phone number. Thanks


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I pmed you back


----------

